# AutoCycle Jewel tank and rack EBAY



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

From what ive seen these advertise for this MAY be a solid deal.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/255488188492?campid=5335809022


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice....expensive wall hanger.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2022)

they started it at $299.00 too bad it was not a "Buy it Now"


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 15, 2022)

How does this seller know what years they are from? Hmmm


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> How does this seller know what years they are from? Hmmm



"I seen't it on that Pickers show....I know what I got!"


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2022)

Only one jewel, and no door....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> How does this seller know what years they are from? Hmmm



 they are sellers with 12,000 sales. unlike my brother, they probably looked it up in the internet. 

if my brother paid $25.00 for that group he would have sold it for $100.00 without looking it up or calling his bikeaholic brother.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 15, 2022)

They are up to $1750 currently.  If the rack is 8 bills, i guess the missing door tank and one (presumed glass) jewel is worth almost a grand to the bidder?


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

1817cent said:


> They are up to $1750 currently.  If the rack is 8 bills, i guess the missing door tank and one (presumed glass) jewel is worth almost a grand to the bidder?



Gotta be someone who needs it to complete a bike.  Doubt the flippers are still hanging in there...


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 15, 2022)

I have a door with a large hole in it, wonder if it fits?😂


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 15, 2022)

So if I win it...will it be weird if I have a fiberglass door with a plastic lens?? Kinda might feel cheated....bet the door and lens is still at the estate sale...errr


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m thinking it has to be someone that has the other half or they are thinking they may get lucky down the road which would be a gamble. Ya gotta pay if ya wanna play though! V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m thinking it has to be someone that has the other half or they are thinking they may get lucky down the road which would be a gamble. Ya gotta pay if ya wanna play though! V/r Shawn



After the sale is done the sellers gonna pop in with “hey if you need the door i know a guy”. Lol


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 15, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m thinking it has to be someone that has the other half or they are thinking they may get lucky down the road which would be a gamble. Ya gotta pay if ya wanna play though! V/r Shawn



For sure.  Someone's upgrading a tank with a door that has condition issues.  
Plus they get an og chrome rack too.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> For sure.  Someone's upgrading a tank with a door that has condition issues.
> Plus they get an og chrome rack too.




Don't forget the lite!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 19, 2022)

*if the person that won this auction is a member here on the Cabe … please PM me if you want to sell the rack… I tried to bid my internet went down …thanks and a great purchase to the winner - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## slick (Apr 19, 2022)

I bought it to make a bird house out of the tank. I'll add a door for the birds to sit on to eat their food. Great yard art. Nobody likes schwinn stuff anyways. 🤣😂

Kidding. Not the winner but I will use one as a birdhouse soon. You wait.....


----------

